

Show HN: Hypervisor toolkit for low cost dual core Cortex-A9 platform - Aegean
http://l4dev.org/news

======
bstx
Just curious, in a nutshell, what are the differences between your L4
implementation and OKL4 (or older pistachio kernels)?

~~~
Aegean
Codezero was a result of dissatisfaction from earlier L4 kernels and we worked
through the engineering details. It is a simpler kernel with a smaller API,
linux virtualization interface and source code. We also have better ARM
support including multicore and focus only on ARM and Linux. See here for some
of the features: <http://bit.ly/ifGXxN>

